
If you’ve got it, flaw-nt it: flawed medieval manuscripts - diodorus
http://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2018/03/if-youve-got-it-flaw-nt-it.html
======
thisacctforreal
At first glance of the title I thought it was a clever name for a Windows
vulnerability.

But I definitely like this more :)

~~~
jwilk
Can you explain what "flaw-nt" is supposed to mean?

~~~
grzm
It's a pun on "flaunt".

~~~
lainga
and "Flaw in NT".

